# Benign Hamartoma and Breeding?



## Vedangerous (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

Needing some advice right now. Because of my dog's Benign Hamartoma we will have to neuter him soon. However, he is a good looking dog with a good temperment. I see it as a waste to not have him breed to further the GSD breed as a whole. He is an import dog from Poland that comes from a good line of show dogs. If you would like to search his father, his name is "*Klaus Von Tronje*." More information about the father's side, the brother of "Klaus Von Tronje" is "*Kasper Von Tronje*."

Also, I am very new to breeding. If you have any advice on breeding dogs as a whole, any information would be appreciated.

For my dog, his house name is "Jager." he has a good temperment and good structure. He is currently 90lbs. The picture I have attached is him on January 2019. For more information on him, I am willing to provide. Please post your advice and thoughts.

Thank you.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Unless you are willing to heath test and title your dog then I expect you to find very little support on this forum in regards to breeding your dog. 

It costs thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours of work to prove that your dog is worth breeding. 

If your up to the effort then plenty of people I'm sure will offer an hand to help out. 

Does your dog have any titles yet? How is his temperament? How is his health?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't have much to offer but that's a really nice looking dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My advice is... Do not breed your dog. You already know he has a health condition that could potentially be passed on to the puppies he sires.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Why does your dog's condition require that he be neutered? 

I agree that a breeding dog should prove himself to be worthy of reproducing. Not only should he be health tested for the genetic problems that these dogs can carry, but he should have some sort of performance titling.

I certainly would never breed a dog that has a health condition that could possibly be genetic. And I can't imagine anyone with a female that is a good candidate for breeding that would breed to such a dog.

Enjoy your dog for who and what he is. There are thousands more like him, and maybe even better, that are available when you decide to get another one. We all think our dogs are the best that can be found, but that is very rarely the case. I'm sure you will feel the same way about your next dog, where ever he comes from.


----------



## Vedangerous (Dec 17, 2019)

JRadtke said:


> Unless you are willing to heath test and title your dog then I expect you to find very little support on this forum in regards to breeding your dog.
> 
> It costs thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours of work to prove that your dog is worth breeding.
> 
> ...


Yeah we are willing to health test him, and no he has no performance titles. Overall he has a good temperment, good attention, willingness to please and has a healthy amount of drive. Besides the Benign Hamartoma, his health is great.


----------



## Vedangerous (Dec 17, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't have much to offer but that's a really nice looking dog.


Thank you so much


----------



## Vedangerous (Dec 17, 2019)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My advice is... Do not breed your dog. You already know he has a health condition that could potentially be passed on to the puppies he sires.


The Benign Hamartoma was caused because of the repeating action of him sitting or downing. It caused irritation on his testicles, I'm not sure if this will be passed to future generations.


----------



## Vedangerous (Dec 17, 2019)

Pawsed said:


> Why does your dog's condition require that he be neutered?
> 
> I agree that a breeding dog should prove himself to be worthy of reproducing. Not only should he be health tested for the genetic problems that these dogs can carry, but he should have some sort of performance titling.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight. You're right he is a good dog and who knows what the future will hold. The reason for him to be neutered is because he has a Benign Hamartoma on his testicles. It was caused by him sitting and downing on the floor/grass, this caused irritation on the skin. It's gotten so bad that we will have to neuter him. But again, he is a good dog and has more to learn. 

Another question for you. If I were to get another GSD, would you recommend a female in the future? How does a neutered male and an intact female work in the household? Are females more submissive? I see alot of family with 2 GSD get a male and a female, is this to avoid a dominance issue?


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Vedangerous said:


> Yeah we are willing to health test him, and no he has no performance titles. Overall he has a good temperment, good attention, willingness to please and has a healthy amount of drive. Besides the Benign Hamartoma, his health is great.


There is a complication here. You cannot finish health testing and titling him until after he is neutered given your situation. You cannot compete in normal dog shows either with a neutered dog. It is only possible to enter him in the Altered UKC shows. 

You will need to collect and freeze his semen ahead of time. Title and health test him to see if he meets the mark. Then if he truly turns out to be an exemplary example of the GSD breed you pull his sample out of storage and do artificial insemination on a complementary bitch.

One must take this process seriously. Everyone loves their dogs and thinks the world of them, but you need a bunch of opinions and testing to see if your view lines up with reality or not. This is really intensive process that you need to be prepared for. 

How much of a budget do you have for training and titling? Do you have the ability to take time off of work or weekends available to go to trials and shows? You will need more than a year of weekly training to get any meaningful titles. To do things the right and responsible way you need to be really dedicated to the cause of bettering the breed.


----------



## Vedangerous (Dec 17, 2019)

JRadtke said:


> There is a complication here. You cannot finish health testing and titling him until after he is neutered given your situation. You cannot compete in normal dog shows either with a neutered dog. It is only possible to enter him in the Altered UKC shows.
> 
> You will need to collect and freeze his semen ahead of time. Title and health test him to see if he meets the mark. Then if he truly turns out to be an exemplary example of the GSD breed you pull his sample out of storage and do artificial insemination on a complementary bitch.
> 
> ...





JRadtke said:


> There is a complication here. You cannot finish health testing and titling him until after he is neutered given your situation. You cannot compete in normal dog shows either with a neutered dog. It is only possible to enter him in the Altered UKC shows.
> 
> You will need to collect and freeze his semen ahead of time. Title and health test him to see if he meets the mark. Then if he truly turns out to be an exemplary example of the GSD breed you pull his sample out of storage and do artificial insemination on a complementary bitch.
> 
> ...





JRadtke said:


> There is a complication here. You cannot finish health testing and titling him until after he is neutered given your situation. You cannot compete in normal dog shows either with a neutered dog. It is only possible to enter him in the Altered UKC shows.
> 
> You will need to collect and freeze his semen ahead of time. Title and health test him to see if he meets the mark. Then if he truly turns out to be an exemplary example of the GSD breed you pull his sample out of storage and do artificial insemination on a complementary bitch.
> 
> ...


Overall I have decided to neuter him. We will probably do it next week because the irritated skin is bothering him. I want him to be healthy, happy and have a qualilty life. I see all your points and the process will take to long. Time that he does not have.
I have spoken to my vet about his drive after neutering him, he say that his drive won't be affected to much. What do you think about this? Do you have any experience with neutered dogs and drives?


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Vedangerous said:


> Overall I have decided to neuter him. We will probably do it next week because the irritated skin is bothering him. I want him to be healthy, happy and have a qualilty life. I see all your points and the process will take to long. Time that he does not have.
> I have spoken to my vet about his drive after neutering him, he say that his drive won't be affected to much. What do you think about this? Do you have any experience with neutered dogs and drives?


There is a lot of newer research coming out about the effects of neutering has on a dogs behavior. It also can have varying levels of effects based upon the age of neutering. For example, several recent studies have shown that dogs altered before a year of age are significantly more likely to display nervous, reactive, and aggressive behaviors.

If you think about the sex hormones, mainly estrogen and testosterone - they're a key part of the endocrine system (in both dogs and humans). The endocrine system regulates growth, metabolism, tissue function, sexual function, sleep, and mood (in both dogs and humans). When the sex hormones are produced abnormally, or the sexual organs are damaged or removed from a human body, the human is put on hormone therapy and their mood/personality can change drastically, including developing things like mood swings, irritability, insomnia, anxiety, depression, etc. The same changes can happen to dogs especially ones that are altered early in development.

I do not ever any personal experience with determining the difference in drive levels between neutered or intact dogs. 

Hopefully someone else can help you answer your question properly. My uninformed opinion would be that drive is innate and won't change; however, other aspects of you dog's behavior will likely be different if he would be left intact otherwise.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OP, wishing you all the best. Your dog is gorgeous and sounds like a wonderful boy. I expect your dog will be fine post-neuter. His medical condition gives you no other option. 

Please check back in. Let us know how his neuter and recovery go. And definitely post lots more pictures of his handsome self.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If his genetics are all that, have him collected, analyzed stored and frozen. I personally would not expect anyone to seek him out as a stud dog, but if you have this, at least you won't be having the what if's/hindsight regrets.


----------

